# Wifi Notbook



## Sebo85 (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen wie die Pins von der WIFI Netzkkarte heißen?


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2020)

Der Anschluss ist PCIe (PCI-Express).


----------



## Sebo85 (4. Juni 2020)

Dankeschön


----------

